# Le Defi Hoyt in Drummondville?



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

mmmm moosekaboobs


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

it will be in St Majorique (drummondville area) 10-11 of July. i dont have an exact address yet but i should know by next week.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Again....it's too bad that it's the same W/E as the OAA's. Would be nice to shoot that one.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm curious about this. I am planning on attending the Hoyt Shoot, it's half the distance to the Sault. I thought that the hosts might have given a bit more consideration to their guests from Ontario after last year. Again I ask. Is this an attempt to deliberately alienate the Ontario shooters? It seems to me that you'd really rather us not be there from the date that you continue to pick for your tournament. If we're not welcome, please let us know and we'll just stay home.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr Baldini has a point!! HEY DEFI HOYT what is the "REAL" reason you put the tournament on those dates? 




Baldini said:


> I'm curious about this. I am planning on attending the Hoyt Shoot, it's half the distance to the Sault. I thought that the hosts might have given a bit more consideration to their guests from Ontario after last year. Again I ask. Is this an attempt to deliberately alienate the Ontario shooters? It seems to me that you'd really rather us not be there from the date that you continue to pick for your tournament. If we're not welcome, please let us know and we'll just stay home.


----------



## make'm bleed (Apr 6, 2009)

date was chose to fit between the other shoot in the calender of the Quebec 3D it as nothing to do whit no wanting shooters from Ontario or other province hope the date this year is good for all 3D shooters


----------



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

Is this shoot a big 3D event? Does the Hoyt web site have info on it?


----------



## make'm bleed (Apr 6, 2009)

yep pretty big they say one of the biggest in Canada 
they give away 12 to 18 bows 
60 targets
great w/e usealy
and I never seen any info on there website maybe I am wrong...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*How big*

A large shoot 250 shooters.. been a few times ... drawn out process though... for everything.. but still a good shoot... don`t be in a rush..


----------



## isidoreboke (Aug 11, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> A large shoot 250 shooters.. been a few times ... drawn out process though... for everything.. but still a good shoot... don`t be in a rush..


will u be going to the quebec shoot


----------



## isidoreboke (Aug 11, 2009)

i cant wait for this shoot :smile:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*attn isodore*

not going to hoyt shoot... going to nationals in sault ste marie..


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I got my registration form in the mail, but it's lacking some info. Is there camping on-site?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Baldini said:


> I got my registration form in the mail, but it's lacking some info. Is there camping on-site?


i will see the organiser on sunday and ill ask. shoot me a pm if i dont reply. sometimes i forget :embara:


----------



## ordinosorus (Apr 11, 2009)

The site: HALTE VÉLO LA PLAINE http://www.reseauxpleinair.com/Web/Page.aspx?Id=4
Address:Sortie 179 de l'autoroute 20,
roulez 5 minutes sur le chemin du Golf Ouest, jusqu'à l'entrée de la Forêt Drummond.Halte velo LA PLAINE.
Camping facility: No, but near st-majorique village.( http://www.sitextra.net/majorique/homecamping.htm ) about 4miles from LA PLAINE and Camping des Voltigeurs ( http://www.bonjourquebec.com/qc-en/...mpground/camping-des-voltigeurs_49189802.html ) 6 miles from LA PLAINE


----------



## ordinosorus (Apr 11, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Bruce, you going or are you going to OAA's?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Where you going Serge.I heard John Dudley might be coming.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Hoyt


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Planning on going to the Hoyt shoot. I couldn't quite stomach the drive the the Sault. All we have to do now is convince the Copter Doc to fly in for the weekend.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

any link to that event?


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Location doesnt seem to be right...

DÉFI HOYT CHALLENGE / 11-12 juillet 2010
SAMEDI, 10 JUILLET 2010

Le circuit PRO-3D invite tous les archers animaliers à l'édition 2010 du défi Hoyt[italic][/italic] qui se tiendra au Sanctuaire St-Majorique les samedi 10 et dimanche 11 juillet 2010. Informations Daniel Goyette (819) 395-2645, Gary Thivierge (819) 475-6596. Des formulaires de pré-inscription sont disponibles sous la rubrique "Téléchargement".


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

DeathClutch said:


> Location doesnt seem to be right...DÉFI HOYT CHALLENGE / 11-12 juillet 2010
> SAMEDI, 10 JUILLET 2010
> 
> Le circuit PRO-3D invite tous les archers animaliers à l'édition 2010 du défi Hoyt[italic][/italic] qui se tiendra au Sanctuaire St-Majorique les samedi 10 et dimanche 11 juillet 2010. Informations Daniel Goyette (819) 395-2645, Gary Thivierge (819) 475-6596. Des formulaires de pré-inscription sont disponibles sous la rubrique "Téléchargement".


thats the right place, just a few minutes outside of drummondville


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Baldini said:


> Planning on going to the Hoyt shoot. I couldn't quite stomach the drive the the Sault. All we have to do now is convince the Copter Doc to fly in for the weekend.


You want me to reserve a campsite for you? Todd Orton will need a lot, so you guys can share. Lemme know.

serge


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Please do! I'll need full lot by the time I set up the tent and the kitchen. Just tell me where the camp ground is. And let's try to get them closer together this time.

Apparently Carl's going to be out west for June and July, but may come back for it. Check with him, he may want a site too.


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

*est ti tabernac*

Wel boz at least the beer will be 1/2 the price as its english cousin, good luck I,m prob heading to the Sault then the Halifax
:darkbeer:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Nudlebush said:


> Wel boz at least the beer will be 1/2 the price as its english cousin, good luck I,m prob heading to the Sault then the Halifax
> :darkbeer:



Loser!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Andy, you do realise that they're in 2 different directions? The Sault's not on the way to Halifax at all...

You boys coming to Athens in June?


----------



## ordinosorus (Apr 11, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## ordinosorus (Apr 11, 2009)

:welcome:


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

map to the location :darkbeer:

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&sour...hODFOZQ;;FWwdvQId8kWt-w&gl=ca&mra=dpe&mrcr=0&


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

OAA's, Hoyt shoot or Ohio IBO? These are all great shoots I would attend but they are all on the same bloody weekend.

I guess you Ontario guys going to the hoyt shoot are not interested in trying for the positions on the Ontario 3D team going to the nationals?

Dave


----------



## ordinosorus (Apr 11, 2009)

:tea:


----------



## ordinosorus (Apr 11, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## qc-archer (Apr 17, 2009)

Le Défi Hoyt is now Le Défi Hoyt-Easton.
It is organised by PRO3D in the province of Québec.

Here are the links that you need :
PRO3D site : http://www.pro3d.ca
Défi Hoyt-Easton (french and english pdf files) : http://pro3d.ca/?page=telechargements
Maps : http://pro3d.ca/?page=liens

Do not ask me question on this thread. Chances are that I will not be able to read this thread back soon.

See you out there.


----------

